# 1993 - La serie: il 16 maggio 2017 su Sky Atlantic



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2017)

Torna la serie TV dedicata agli scandali politici di inizio anni 90'. Questa nuova stagione, seguito di 1992, tratterà del *processo ENIMONT*, la caduta politica di Craxi, la fine della prima repubblica e l'*ascesa di Silvio Berlusconi*. Ci saranno molti dei personaggi che abbiamo visto nella precedente stagione, come il dipendente Publitalia *Leonardo Notte*, interpretato da *Stefano Accorsi*, l'aspirante showgirl Veronica Castello (*Miriam Leone*), il leghista Pietro Bosco (Guido Caprino), il magistrato Antonio Di Pietro (Antonio Gerardi), "Bibi" Mainaghi (Tea Falco) ed una new entry "Arianna", interpretata da *Laura Chiatti*. La regia è, come sempre, di Giuseppe Gagliardi. 

"*1993 - La serie*" andrà in onda su *Sky Atlantic* (canale 110 di Sky) martedì *16 maggio*, in prima serata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2017)

Spettacolo


----------



## Raryof (3 Maggio 2017)

Una bella serie, un bel prodotto, avevo visto la prima 2 annetti fa.
La Leone poi è qualcosa di meraviglioso.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2017)

-1

Non vedo l'ora


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2017)




----------



## fabri47 (16 Maggio 2017)

Sta iniziando...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Maggio 2017)

Avete visto la puntata di oggi? Ma soprattutto, c'è qualcuno oltre a me che la sta guardando? Per me merita parecchio.


----------



## Raryof (23 Maggio 2017)

Io sì, aspetto di tirarla giù più tardi.
Non spoilerate per favore.


----------



## de sica (31 Maggio 2017)

Oggi mi sono visto l'episodio 5 e 6: la seria mi piace perché tratta un tema interessante, sempre attuale, solo che rispetto alla prima vedo meno "azione" e troppe trame di contorno. Comunque ho scoperto che la serie si ferma a 8 episodi! Mi sembrano pochi ad essere sinceri, visto che la prima ne aveva 10 se non di più.


----------



## smallball (31 Maggio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Avete visto la puntata di oggi? Ma soprattutto, c'è qualcuno oltre a me che la sta guardando? Per me merita parecchio.



io le ho viste tutte,gran serie ben fatta,peccato che saranno poche puntate,tratta delle vicende dell'anno della mia maturita',che bei ricordi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2017)

Scene di nudo e sesso della Leone? Come siamo messi quest'anno?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scene di nudo e sesso della Leone? Come siamo messi quest'anno?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Niente, la vera sorpresa è sua "sorella" la giornalista. Se Veronica Castello (Miriam Leone) lo faceva per fama, lei lo fa per avere notizie. Ma è la nuova ragazza del poliziotto Luca Pastore, è lei la vera protagonista delle scene esplicite in questa nuova serie. Pure lei, come Pastore, è malata di AIDS


----------



## fabri47 (10 Giugno 2017)

Ho appena finito di vedere gli ultimi episodi. Stupendo il finale! Ed ora sotto con il 1994, che molto probabilmente uscirà tra due anni.


----------

